# δεν μ' αφήνουν ν' αγιάσω



## nickel (Aug 19, 2008)

Για τα αγγλοελληνικά λεξικά, ξεχάστε το — αγνοούν τον ιδιωματισμό. Εδώ μετά κόπου τον έχουν τα ελληνικά.

Στο ΛΚΝ, μόνο την έκφραση:
_θέλω ν' αγιάσω κι οι διαβόλοι δε μ' αφήνουν_, οι πειρασμοί είναι πολλοί. 
Περισσότερα μόνο στο ΛΝΕΓ (στο Σχολικό έχει εξαφανιστεί):
*δεν αφήνω άνθρωπο ν' αγιάσει* (i) με τις πράξεις και τη συμπεριφορά μου σκανδαλίζω, θέτω σε πειρασμό (ii) ενοχλώ κάθε άνθρωπο, σε βαθμό που να τον κάνω να αντιδρά με άσχημο τρόπο, να παραφέρεται.

Στου Γεωργακά:
prov phr _θέλω ν' αγιάσω κ' οι διαόλοι δε μ' αφήνουν_ (life's tempations are too many for one to be virtuous)

Ας φέρω και μερικά παραδείγματα από το διαδίκτυο:
Πραγματικά εγώ είχα πολύ χαλαρή διάθεση, αλλά κάποιοι δεν μ’ αφήνουν ν’ αγιάσω!
Για να πω πάντως κι εγώ τον πόνο μου, εκεί που λέω να μαλακώσω λίγο και να πάψω να αγανακτώ με την άκριτη και άκρατη χρήση της γενικής, «δεν μ' αφήνουν ν' αγιάσω».
Και να θέλω να μη γκρινιάξω, δε με αφήνουν να αγιάσω.

Μια πρόταση:
*They keep putting temptation in my way.
They just won't let me be.* (Δεν μ' αφήνουν να ησυχάσω.)

Άλλες ωραίες ιδιωματικές διατυπώσεις;


----------



## sarant (Aug 19, 2008)

Σημείωσε ωστόσο ότι οι χρήσεις που είναι καταγραμμένες στα λεξικά διαφέρουν ελαφρά από τη σημερινή χρήση. 
Όμως και οι δυο δικές σου αποδόσεις έιναι πολύ καλές.


----------

